# Phoenix Brand handsaw??



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Picked up a little handsaw the other day









I figured that for $3 + TAX I could at least clean it up. Tote looked great, no cracks









Just couldn't quite make out the medallion. Decided to clean it up, brass and all









Brass medallion has an Eagle. It has the word WARRANTED under the Eagle. Above the eagle are the words "Phoenix" and "Patented". Never heard of this "brand" of saws. Saw Plate looks to be redrilled, though









The Tote looks very good, and fits the hand nicely.









Even has some wheat carvings , as well. Tooth count seems to be in the 7-8 range. It also has quite a bit of set to the teeth. Rip saw, maybe? Did not find any etch on the plate.

Any ideas WHAT I have here, besides a good looking, cheap saw?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice restore, you cleaned that up nicely. I mis-typed and googled for phoenix warranted hand saw and found this SMC discussion. Lot of other results for that search too.

Does certainly look rip pattern but can't tell for sure without a close up. If there's too much set that will go away as you sharpen it. So yeah basically you got a nice cheap saw.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

tried it out last night. Cuts fast, with a wide kerf. Cuts straight, too. Love the feel of the tote. I can even get all four fat fingers in there. There were three other $3 saws hanging around at that store. Might have to go back and shop some more.

ps: The $7 ones there were all cracked in the totes, missing bolts. There were some that were even more money, and worse looking. Place has a Butcher ironed, Coffin Smoother, for $65+tax, too.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd buy all the $3 saws that check out. Saw a tip on bad axe saw works site I think to sight down the length of the saw plate to see if it's straight. If it is then bend the toe back near the tote and release it. If you sight down it again and it's still straight or very close then it's still good steel worth restoring. Of course that's somewhat dangerous and if you don't wear eye protection etc and lose an eye, limb, or jugular, don't say you weren't warned. Probably should be willing to buy the saw if it breaks. Could use the pieces to make scrapers.

In fact, where did you say this place was? I need a good dovetail saw.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bellefontaine, Ohio. In an Antique Mall on St Rt 540, 1/2 mile west of US 33. Better hurry, I can walk the two miles even in this 4-6" of snow.


----------

